# Tom's Cruze



## SilverOak (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Purchased a 2015 Cruze LT on December 9th, 2015.

Picture from Dealer - Tom's Starting Cruze from Dealer - Imgur 

So far I have added tint and I played around with plasti-dip on the back. I'm liking the darker look over the chrome. Next, I will cover the chrome along the side windows and the front badge to match.

Plasti-dip and tint 12/14/2015 - Tom's Cruze 12/14/2015 Back - Imgur 

Front shot 12/14/2015 - Tom's Cruze 12/14/2015 Front - Imgur 

Tint is 5% on the back and back passenger windows, 30% for front passenger windows, and nothing on windscreen (all legal for Texas). I was impressed that it only cost $107 after tax to buy the tint and have it professionally installed. I highly recommend Custom Car Stereo & Automotive Window Tint if you are in the DFW area as they were friendly and fast; 90 mins total. Also spent $13 on plasti-dip and painter's tape. So total budget so far : $120
Thanks for viewing my first easy mods. Look forward to doing more soon.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome aboard Tom, looking forward to see the next mods !!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice looking cruze so far, keep it up.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good so far!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## SilverOak (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you for all of the kind words. I'm learning how friendly this community really is

New update!

Installed the K&N cold air intake. Loving the new sound. Video doesn't do it justice. 

K&N Air Filter 12-14-2015 - Imgur

https://youtu.be/ZAynkPGdGUA

Filter after shipping $282.52.

Total budget: $402.52


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

great job on this. your ride looks good!


----------

